# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Si të lindësh një femijë me seksin që do

## klejla

Jam shume kurioze te di, kam degjuar se ekzistojne disa formula nepermjet te cilave mund ta zgjedhim vete seksin e femijes qe do lindi.
Eshte dicka me llogaritjen e datelindjeve te partnereve.
Nqs e di ndonjeri apo ka degjuar + nqs e ka provuar dhe a kane dhene rezultat do isha shume mirenjohese nese do ma tregonte.

----------


## donna76

nuk eksiston asnje formule e sakte. s'e kane gjetur akoma.

----------


## klejla

Kam degjuar nje teori qe gjaku i mashkullit ndryshon per 4 vjet i femres per 3 apo e kunderta dhe nga kombinimi i tyre psh femra me gjak te ri e mashkulli me te vjeter lindin nje femije te nje sexi te caktuar. Pak a shume dicka te tille po nuk e di me saktesi si eshte

----------


## RaPSouL

Po po ka nje teori me te cilen mund te percaktojm seksin e fmijes edhe une e kam degjuar :P

----------


## i fundit

Djalë apo vajzë

Kjo është pyetja që parashtrohet sot. Familja ka nevojë për një djalë
apo një vajzë? Një universitet amerikan ka bërë kërkime në lidhje më
këtë çështje. Megjithatë, unë kam diskutuar kuptimin e hadithit të
transmetuar nga Ibn Kethiri. Në hadith thuhet: "Nëse sekrecioni i
mashkullit i paraprin sekrecionit të femrës do të lindë fëmijë
mashkull, me dëshirën e Allahut. Nëse sekrecioni i femrës i paraprin
sekrecionit të mashkullit do të lindë fëmijë femër, me dëshirën
Allahut."

Ne e kemi dërguar pyetjen, e cila ka të bëjë me faktorin material të
përcaktimit të gjinisë së fëmijës, në vende evropiane dhe në SHBA,
por përgjigja ishte negative. Ata nuk e pranuan një interpretim të
tillë.

Megjithatë, vetëm para dy vitesh ne filluam të gjenim përgjigje me
ndihmën e zoologjisë për të qartësuar se ka shumë shenja të cilat
provojnë përcaktimin që u kuptua nga hadithi i lartpërmendur.

Shkencëtarët kanë zbuluar se sekrecioni i mashkullit është acidik,
ndërsa sekrecioni i femrës është alkalin. Nëse sekrecioni i
mashkullit përzihet me të femrës dhe sekrecioni alkalin i femrës
dominon mbi sekrecionin acidik të mashkullit, atëherë nga ky dominim
rezulton një fëmijë femër dhe anasjelltas. Ky kërkim është
eksperimentuar tek lopët në Francë në mënyrë që të rrisnin numrin e
tyre dhe si rezultat raporti i demave ishte 70% dhe i lopëve 30%.
Kështu ata e ndërprenë eksperimentin që në fazat e para.

Shumë shkencëtarë të mëdhenj ndoqën konferencën rreth mjekësisë e
mbajtur në universitetin e Mbretit Fezal në Daman. Atje u tha se
vetëm një person mund ta shpjegojë fenomenin e lartpërmendur, por ai
ndodhej në SHBA. Quhej Sead Haliz, një musliman egjiptian.

Më vonë u takuam me të dhe ai u prezantua si nismëtari i një shkence
të re e quajtur: Shkenca e sterilitetit të njeriut. Ai është
kryeredaktor i dy revistave dhe ka shkruar rreth 34 libra. Ka
studiuar mbi sekrecionin e mashkullit dhe të femrës gati dhjetë vjet,
duke përdorur mikroskopin elektronik dhe kompjuterin. Nga studimet ai
arriti në konkluzionin se sekrecioni i mashkullit është acidik,
ndërsa i femrës alkalin. Kur të dy sekrecionet bashkohen dhe nëse në
përmbajtje dominon acidiku, atëherë lind një fëmijë mashkull dhe
anasjelltas.

Kështu, përmbajtja e hadithit të lartpërmendur dhe ajo që ka dashur
Allahu është vërtetuar nga shkenca moderne.

Shkëputur nga: " Pyesni rreth mrekullive të Kuranit dhe sunetit"

----------


## elen

> Kam degjuar nje teori qe gjaku i mashkullit ndryshon per 4 vjet i femres per 3 apo e kunderta dhe nga kombinimi i tyre psh femra me gjak te ri e mashkulli me te vjeter lindin nje femije te nje sexi te caktuar. Pak a shume dicka te tille po nuk e di me saktesi si eshte


*Kete teori zakonisht e pervetesojne doktorat e zemres .Nje i tille ,kishte 5 vajza ne Shqiperi dhe e pa keq muhabetin dhe duke llogaritur ditelindjen e tij dhe te gruas ,llogariti se kur gjaku i vet do ishte me i ri nga gjaku i gruas (sipas tij gjaku ndryshon cdo kater vjet).Per cudi beri cun pas 5 gocave.
Pastaj e perdori shume here kete teorine per te ndihmuar te afermit e tij te benin cuna .E cuditshme eshte se sa here u thoshte qe,po te zinin femije ne muajt qe u caktonte ata vertet benin cuna.
Atje ku u binda pothuajse ndodhi e kunderta.
I mbeti e bija shtatezene dhe i tha ,ne baze te llogarive qe do ta kete femijen cun but guess what ?Bebi lindi goce.Pastaj pasoi gabimi i 2 ne nje cift tjeter ,ku u tha qe po ta zini sivjet femijen do beni cun dhe perfundimi pra u dit ...goce/
Dmth kjo teori nuk eshte e veretet.*

----------


## xfiles

kam degjuar ne nje dokumentar Super Quark,
qe ne muajt e nxehte te veres sasia e spermatozoideve mashkullore rritet, kurse ato femerore ulen.
Prandaj nese ngjizja ndodh ne korrik apo gusht ka shume mundesi te dali çun.

Perveç kesaj hamendje nuk besoj se ka ndonje teori te sakte per te zgjedhur seksin e femijes.

----------


## FENIXI

seksi i femijes varet vetem nga spermatozoidi qe do te pllenoje vezen , ka dy lloje spermatozoidesh x dhe y pra ginospermatozoide dhe androspermatozoide varet cili pllenon vezen thejsht pune fati

----------


## AMERIKANJA06

> Jam shume kurioze te di, kam degjuar se ekzistojne disa formula nepermjet te cilave mund ta zgjedhim vete seksin e femijes qe do lindi.
> Eshte dicka me llogaritjen e datelindjeve te partnereve.
> Nqs e di ndonjeri apo ka degjuar + nqs e ka provuar dhe a kane dhene rezultat do isha shume mirenjohese nese do ma tregonte.


Zot na fal,pasi po hyme si shume ne punet personale te TIJ.

Ndersa une kam degjuar nje mike te familjes sone(biologe nga Kosova);
qe per te krijuar nje shtatzani(me embrion mashkullor),
sperma duhet lene brenda ne periudhen 14 dite pasi femres t`i kene ikur menstruacionet(mujore).
Sesa eshte e vertete, nuk e di.Une besoj ne Zot,dhe si Vajze si djale, per mua jane njesoj-perderisa te lindin shendosh dhe mire.
Zot na fal.

----------


## _MALSORI_

Do tju tregoj nje menyre praktike e treguar kjo nga nje plake qe pervoja e kishte bere  te ishte ndoshta edhe me te afte  se nji mamie te shkolluar.
Ne vitet pas clirimit te Shqiperise dhe deri ne fillimin e viteve 80 ne shqiperine rurale kishte nje mungese te theksuar te mamieve .Pjesa derrmuese e grave ne zonat rurale lindnin neper shtepite e tyre pa as me te voglin kujdes shendetesor te kualifikuar ( pa prezencen e mamieve ).Duke qene se proqesi i lindjes eshte nji proqes i veshtire grate e kan te nevojshme te kene asistencen e specializuar ose te pakten te njerezve me pervoje ne asistimin e lindjeve.Plaka ne fjale ajo qe me ka treguar kete menyre ishte nene e 5 femijeve dhe ishte bere e famshme ne kontrollin para lindjes dhe sidomos asistencen qe jepte gjate lindjeve.Siq me ka treguar ajo vetem me ane te prekjeve me dore te barkut te nenes qe do linde ajo ishte ne gjendje ta percaktonte nese femija ishte ne pozicionin normal per te lindur ne shtepi apo duhej qe patjeter ti drejtohej maternitetit ne qytet.
Ajo eshte nje besimtare e flakte muslimane dhe gjithmone thoshte se gjinine e percakton i madhi Zot.Megjithate ajo propozonte nje rruge teper origjinale qe asaj edhe i kishte dhene rezultat.rruga ashte kjo por duhet te dini se nuk eshte shkencore por  e fituar nga pervoja.
Gjate muajve te fundit te shtatzanise nena e re e percakton sakte se ne cilin pozicion te barkut eshte i vendosur femija.Siq thoshte ajo eshte pothuajse e pamundur qe qendra e trupi i femijes te jete simetrik me vijen simetrike vertikale te ndarjes se trupit te nenes.Pra ai do jete pakez ose majtas ose djathtas.Ne momentin qe femija do linde percaktohet edhe gjinia.Nese nena e re don qe femija pasardhes te jete e gjinise tjeter nga lindja e pare duhet qe te vendoset ne shtrat ne anen e kundert me anen ne te cilen e kishte femijen qe lindi.Pra nese femija qe lindi ishte i pozicionuar ne krahun e djathte nena duhej te flinte ne krahun e majte ne menyre qe organi femeror mitra te zinte vend ne ate krah.Ne kete krah duhej te flente te pakten deri sa ajo ta shikonte se mitra kishte zene vend.Siq thoshte ajo ne disa raste ajo menyre kishte dhene rezultat .Te pakten ne nje rast me ka dhene rezultat edhe mua ne keshillimin e nji shoku.Ndoshta qelloj te dale ashtu siq i thashe une por  ndoshta eshte dicka qe edhe munde te jape rezultat.Gjithsesi kjo gje nuk eshte shkencore

----------


## FENIXI

kapros!
te lutem meso te shkruash shqip,te gjitha keto jane budallalleqe nuk varet seksi nga pozicioni qe rri nena "as nga pozicioni qe zihet femija"hahah ,varet vetem nga lloji i spermatozoidit qe pllenon vezen mund ta zgjedhesh seksin e femijes duke e pllenuar in vitro me nje spermatozoid x ose y eshte e thjeshte!

----------


## friendlyboy1

microsort esht nje teknik e biologjis molekulare qe perdoret per te vendosur nese femija do jet femer apo mashkull.

----------


## J.G

> Jam shume kurioze te di, kam degjuar se ekzistojne disa formula nepermjet te cilave mund ta zgjedhim vete seksin e femijes qe do lindi.
> Eshte dicka me llogaritjen e datelindjeve te partnereve.
> Nqs e di ndonjeri apo ka degjuar + nqs e ka provuar dhe a kane dhene rezultat do isha shume mirenjohese nese do ma tregonte.


Klejda nuk e di kush je ti por nuk me duket llogaritja e ditelindjeve, ka dicka te beje me seksin e femijes.Kam degjuar gjthfare lloj perrallash nga nje shoqe qe kishte nje vajze dhe donte patjeter nje djale.Ajo ishte shume me fat se lindi nje djale te shendetshem para disa javesh.Gjithsesi ketu ne USA eshte nje metode e quajtur "ANDERSON"ku doktoret perzgjedhin Y oseX(sperme)nuk e di se cila eshte per djale,kjo metode kryhet ne laborator dhe kushton shume.Kjo metode eshte 70% e sigurte dhe shpesh rezulton ne lindje binjakesh.gjithsesi une mendoj se dicka sikjo duhet t'ja lije tjeterkujt ne dore.............

----------


## Vinjol

nuk eksiston asnje formule e sakte. s'e kane gjetur akoma

mesa di une ekziston 1 menyre e tille 
disa shkecntare ne usa  
kane arritur dicka te tille  
duke kthyer nr 
e kromozoneve  nga djali 

P,s  vetem se kjo  gje  kushton shume  
per mua ska rendesi se cfare do dali 
kur te  martohem e te pres femijen tim te pare  
djale  a vajze   ska problem 
zoti e vendos

----------


## ELDORADO

Teme Vertet Interesante Kjo,shume Gjera  Te Cuditshme Lexova  Oj Goce Po Si Cune E Si Goc Femija Jot Eshte Perseri Mej Dhe Ti Aman

----------


## elen

*Po kur te presesh femijen e dyte ,na thuaj c do besh po nuk qe ajo cka do te presesh.*






> nuk eksiston asnje formule e sakte. s'e kane gjetur akoma
> 
> mesa di une ekziston 1 menyre e tille 
> disa shkecntare ne usa  
> kane arritur dicka te tille  
> duke kthyer nr 
> e kromozoneve  nga djali 
> 
> P,s  vetem se kjo  gje  kushton shume  
> ...

----------


## ketimacja

Mua do te me mjaftonte te beja nje femije. Te mund te mbetesha shtazane e te provaja mrekulline e lindjes. Vajze a djale? Shendeti e jeta jane me te rendesishmet.

----------


## kumbulla

> kapros!
> te lutem meso te shkruash shqip,te gjitha keto jane budallalleqe nuk varet seksi nga pozicioni qe rri nena "as nga pozicioni qe zihet femija"hahah ,varet vetem nga lloji i spermatozoidit qe pllenon vezen mund ta zgjedhesh seksin e femijes duke e pllenuar in vitro me nje spermatozoid x ose y eshte e thjeshte!



ok ok ke te drejte por ka periudha te caktuara, pozicione te caktuara ku spermatozoidi Y eshte me i fuqishem, me i shpejte se ai X ose e kunderta ketu fillojne dyshimet per pozicionet ose vitet qe kane nje llogjike.
normale shkencerisht asgje nuk eshte konfirmuar.

----------


## DiGiTeX

Si do qofte sexi femijes femija eshte femi dhe sduhet te paragjykojme qe eshte mashkull ose femer.

Une kam degjuar qe behen manovra te tilla qe te percaktosh seksin e femijes sic e do vete por me nderhyrje kirurgjikale mesa kam degjuar dhe vrojtuar ne exploer channel.

Visi

----------


## interesant

> Si do qofte sexi femijes femija eshte femi dhe sduhet te paragjykojme qe eshte mashkull ose femer.
> 
> Une kam degjuar qe behen manovra te tilla qe te percaktosh seksin e femijes sic e do vete por me nderhyrje kirurgjikale mesa kam degjuar dhe vrojtuar ne exploer channel.
> 
> Visi


Dhe une keshut mendoj femijet jane te dashur cfardo qe te jene...
Ne shqipetaret  i kemi qejf pak me shume djemte po hajt me...

----------

